
What About “Maybe”? - drm237
http://blog.coordinatr.com/2008/03/what-about-maybe.html
======
derefr
I'd be more interested in a horizontal slider, labeled "probability you'll
attend." It wouldn't be very accurate for a single person, but you could get
some more meaningful _group_ statistics (such as "probable party size" as
referred to in the article.)

~~~
kirubakaran
Isn't it like estimating the length of the Emperor's nose?

------
run4yourlives
Startups (and 37 signals :-P) take note:

This is how to properly communicate contentious design decisions to your
users. For that reason alone I'm voting it up.

------
simonista
I think this is a good example of deliberate design of the right details.

Another interesting take could be to add an optional "If|Unless..." clause to
the Attending and Not Attending buttons, for people to clarify their
intentions.

------
Tichy
I would probably have added an "allow maybe" checkbox to the event creation
dialog, but "maybe" doing the polarising thing is actually better.

~~~
jmorin007
Our goal all along has been to make the site as intuitive and easy to use as
possible so that users can create events without being slowed down by a
multitude of features. We agree that there are a lot of little features that
people would like, but if we added all of them, the usability of the interface
would definitely diminish...something we've been working hard against.

In that regard, we've taken a page from 37signals' book "Getting Real":

"The best software has a vision. The best software takes sides. When someone
uses software, they're not just looking for features, they're looking for an
approach. They're looking for a vision. Decide what your vision is and run
with it."

Hope that kind of explains where we're coming from and why we haven't given
creator's the choice of response types.

~~~
Tichy
I completely understand, I actually hate having too many options in software.

